# Folks West of the Rockies, It Looks Like You are in Danger!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This article puts a lot of pieces together, and I think it would be a good thing for everyone to look at the whole picture. This is a very dangerous thing, and not only for those on the West Coast but possibly for those who buy food without knowing its origins.

What do y'all think?

36 Signs The Media Is Lying To You About How Radiation From Fukushima Is Affecting The West Coast


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been saying from the get go that Japan is lying to everyone!! How can people be so ****ing stupid to think that everything there is fine and dandy?!?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I couldn't believe the stupidity of the people who decided it was a good idea to build nuclear power plants on the beach in JAPAN. Tsunami is a Jap word for chrissakes.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I find it Ironic our country has all but suspended reactor building cause the tree hugers don't want the pollution and yet we get it from people who could care less about the world...Once again Americans sacrifice with high energy prices to keep our country clean and the rest of the world shits on us.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

True, but what is the preparation for those on the West Coast who are probably already being affected by the contamination? If animals are being affected, how would humans not be?

Do you believe our food supply is contaminated and those who do not live on the western side are also in danger of being harmed?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Now the world is going to pay the price!! We as humans really have ruined this ****in planet! Just in the past 100 years, now imagine the next 200 what it will be like. The population alone is just pathetic.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> I find it Ironic our country has all but suspended reactor building cause the tree hugers don't want the pollution and yet we get it from people who could care less about the world...Once again Americans sacrifice with high energy prices to keep our country clean and the rest of the world shits on us.....


IMO, the whole continent of Asia couldn't give a rats ass about pollution or anything else about the environment for that matter. Hell, they will decimate an entire population of sharks just for their fins. Check this out.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sha...aughter-of-sharks-is-unsustainable%2F;870;430

I'm not a tree hugger by any means but Asians over fish,over populate and over whatever else they want.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I think the entire world is going to be harmed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I think the entire world is going to be harmed.


Yeah, it looks like all of North America could be in trouble.

The only precautions I can think of is to not eat Pacific seafood and to eat veggies grown on the eastern side of the country.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have to ask how will we tell the difference between radioactive mutants and the other weird stuff that comes out of California?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I have to ask how will we tell the difference between radioactive mutants and the other weird stuff that comes out of California?


You have a point!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I have to ask how will we tell the difference between radioactive mutants and the other weird stuff that comes out of California?


The radioactive mutants do not glow in the dark and are generally a lot quieter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why was I recently singled out as being a smart-ass? It is my opinion that if there is one thing that is not in short supply here, it is a sense of humor and the quick wit that makes it a tad biting.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

2 sides to every story! You should never just read one article, everything you read has an agenda! =) That said...
True facts about Ocean Radiation and the Fukushima Disaster | Deep Sea News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> 2 sides to every story! You should never just read one article, everything you read has an agenda! =) That said...
> True facts about Ocean Radiation and the Fukushima Disaster | Deep Sea News


OK, then what is it that is causing havoc with everything from orcas to sea lions to starfish to bald eagles to the amount of dead material on the sea floor to etc...
Something sure seems a bit askew, to me. 
Call me a skeerdy-cat, but I am not eating anything that comes out of the Pacific any more than I will that which comes out of the Gulf of Mexico, nowadays.

Better cautious than ill and dying, I say.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yeah, it looks like all of North America could be in trouble.
> 
> The only precautions I can think of is to not eat Pacific seafood and to eat veggies grown on the eastern side of the country.


The problem I sea razz with that is there aren't any walls in the ocean? What's to keep pacific seafood in the pacific? What's to keep the radiation in the pacific? A large portion of the countries produce is grown in the Central Valley. And moisture evaporating from the pacific is what causes rain over the majority of the country from the northwest all the way to the east coast. 
I think the japs really ****ed us on this one, and I don't think iodine pills will save us.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't completely believe either one of these articles. hehe I just don't like articles to be presented without a challenged argument. 

The Starfish disease that they say could be from radiation has been found for years before the meltdown on the west and east coast. lol But it sure did sound good for their list!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> *Why was I recently singled out as being a smart-ass?* It is my opinion that if there is one thing that is not in short supply here, it is a sense of humor and the quick wit that makes it a tad biting.


Uh, excuse me but WE (as in a number of us) make sure being a smart-ass is an art form. You should not be singled out. Like the Borg, this a collective effort. Thank you very much :wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I don't completely believe either one of these articles. hehe I just don't like articles to be presented without a challenged argument.
> 
> The Starfish disease that they say could be from radiation has been found for years before the meltdown on the west and east coast. lol But it sure did sound good for their list!


Yes, here is an article that points out that this isn't the first time.
California and the Nation - ?Melting? Starfish Washing up All Along the Coast - Ca - News



> That there is no indication that radiation is the direct cause of the aliment does not mean the disruption of the ecosystem by the Pacific disaster isn't indirectly responsible.
> The disease has been noted before, in Southern California back in the mid-'80s, according to the Santa Rosa Press Democrat. That one nearly wiped out all the starfish in the area during El Niño. But it was always more localized. This outbreak is not only occurring from Orange County to Alaska on the West Coast of the nation.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it could be the best thing that could ever happen to California!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think it could be the best thing that could ever happen to California!


What do you have against sea lions and starfish?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> What do you have against sea lions and starfish?!


I never met a sea lion I trusted. As far as starfish, they are cold and ruthless.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I always thought it was kinda shady that you could cut a starfish's arm off and it grew back. :mrgreen:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The health of the Pacific may well be in trouble but only time will heal it and it might take a while.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not really worried, when the big earthquake happens, everything East of the Rockies will fall into the Atlantic


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Too bad.... I live on the west side of the Rockies and won't get any ocean front property.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I read up on how the Chernobyl accident is still effecting the Black Sea area. It's pretty scary. If you want to know what might happen in the Pacific it's a good place to start. =)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> What do you have against sea lions and starfish?!


Nothing except California is the #1 producer of Californians who tend to be a liberal bunch.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Pacific is a really big place and the heavier elements sink to the bottom so they won't travel far. If you took all that radioactive material and spread it evenly through out the Pacific it would be like adding a couple of drops of yellow dye into an Olympic sized pool. If you could detect it at all it would be meaningless. The fish population are a diverse group - the ones on the bottom would get the most toxic doses but that could be transferred to those who feed on bottom fish. Still not much effect on the system overall and in twenty years it will be back to background radiation.

well except for the irradiated monster mutant fish that will have lungs and gills and legs under their fins and have an uncontrollable hunger for human brains...... but that is another story.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe a real Godzilla will attack Calif


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I think it could be the best thing that could ever happen to California!


Think of Hollyweird. If actors glow in the dark, think of the electricity they will save on lighting.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It would be like watching the old "B" movies!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What - no mention of Sharknado?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> What - no mention of Sharknado?


Happy now?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Think of Hollyweird. If actors glow in the dark, think of the electricity they will save on lighting.


They still suck up all the oxygen with their big heads!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea this Japanese reactor... it melted down.... she'll be right mate 

we built it on a active fault line, nea it won't happen to us

we built it on a coast line, nea the water won't even get close

the reactor is close to causing massive damage, we will fix it by hunting more whales for "research purposes" this time we are researching the effects of radiation on whales (yea lets go with that) 

oh above average radiation readings in the USA, oh it's not our fault, just try and link it to us Japanese....

meanwhile in Japan... radiation, what's that??


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My belief is that we are all gonna be screwed by this event.nothing we can say,nothing we can do.the world govt's are trying to keep us all in the dark but, soon we will all be glowing.(no pun intended)....the readings in the vid were from a town called Pacifica Cal, too bad...we lived there for a long time,I hate to see some of our old friends die this way...:roll:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The only thing I can think to do that is practical is to eat well and make sure we get plenty of antioxidants in our bodies.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

People do not understand how Radiation works. I have known this will be bad/is bad from the get go


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An article explaining the potassium iodide pills...

Potassium Iodide and Potassium Iodate and Their Use in Radiologic Emergencies | Survival Weekly


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> My belief is that we are all gonna be screwed by this event.nothing we can say,nothing we can do.the world govt's are trying to keep us all in the dark but, soon we will all be glowing.(no pun intended)....the readings in the vid were from a town called Pacifica Cal, too bad...we lived there for a long time,I hate to see some of our old friends die this way...:roll:


In quoting myself now, I have just had a brain fart kind of,since most of the storm systems in the US originate from the west coast I am thinking,(wondering), that the jet stream may be picking up radiation.possibility?.as I am watching it snow where I am, I'm wondering if there maybe something possibly coming down in it and, have not seen any studies that I could find on the web that say anything about the safety of the midwest (where we are) and the east coast...anybody here monitoring radioactivity in the northern midwest?...or anywhere...?????.I myself have no monitoring equipment.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The initial gaseous release of steam contained some particles that could have made it into the jet stream. Since then the toxins are "ground level" releases most of which fall into the ocean and sink to the bottom. In an event like Fukashima Would do more damage downwind if the water wasn't there. Once it hits the water it isn't kicked up and stirred around so it just sinks. I really doubt that the rest of the pacific has much to be concerned about. The people in the area around the site have a lot to be concerned about over years of exposure.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I just checked my potassium iodide and amoxicillin and they both expired in 2013. Guess I should replace. This is a good site to check radiation levels across the US.

Radiation Network


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They don't list radioactivity at any of the nuclear bases.....

Hanford, WA. is listed at 55 and they have been leaking and leaching nuclear waste into the ground and water for 50 years..... no warnings, remarkable.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea it's just a bunch of volunteers who leave their geiger counter hooked to the pc so kinda spotty. 100 is the alert level and saw an 89 in SD once.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Isn't it normal for frogs to be born with 3 legs? As for Godzilla attacking California, we had Diane Feinstein who did more damage than Godzilla ever could.


----------

